# Custom Made Sealed Box for 6x9's



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

So right now I'm in the planning stages of building some boxes for my 6x9's and I'm just interested in the details of small-scale boxes like these. I've found that there aren't a lot of 6x9 boxes available purchase-wise, at least not compared to standard woofer-sized boxes. Is this simply because 6x9's in boxes aren't a big market? Or is there just not much variance in sound quality depending on design?

The main two design differences I've seen are just different in how they rest on the ground, vertical and horizontal. However I'd like to know how box volume will effect the sound of the speakers?

I plan on making them sealed of course but right now I've drawn up my own versions of two designs based off of these two styles of Sound Ordnance's very own 6x9 boxes.

Ok so I had links to the boxes but I guess you need 30 posts to do links haha, anyways they're the only 6x9 boxes on crutchfield.

The vertical boxes have an internal volume of .17 cubic feet and the horizontal have an internal volume of .29 cubic feet. The horizontal has almost twice as much internal volume, does this mean that it doesn't really effect it that much when it comes to speakers this small? Or is this just too small a difference?

I'd just like to know how the internal volume and box design will effect the sound of the speakers. Thanks!


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

What are you wishing to accomplish by adding boxes to your 6x9s?


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldn't want to spend much money on 6x9s. 6x9 is not good. Besides, they are just rear fill.


----------



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

Right now they're mounted horribly in horrible boxes and they are facing weird directions. I have space right to the sides of my sub, so I'd like to put them in boxes on either side of my sub facing the same way as the sub.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Threehz said:


> I have space right to the sides of my sub, so I'd like to put them in boxes on either side of my sub facing the same way as the sub.


Why?


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Most 6x9's are going to sound like **** in a small sealed box. They are meant to be installed in a infinite baffle application, and when you cram them in a small box it kills the midbass output and makes them sound hollow.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Perhaps aperiodic would work for him... but it seems like too much work for 6x9s.


----------



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

They are oversized for the spots I have them so they're mounted in plastic stoarage bins that I cut into to mount them then cut a port hole on top. That's one of the first reasons I want to mount them differently. The second reason as I said is they are in the back of my isuzu trooper right now both facing almost at eachother which is like the sides of the car instead of toward the front. So I'd like to face them straight towards the front or preferable have them mounted so they are projecting from where my sub is which points right at the back, but angled slightly upwards.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Honestly, none of what you described is going to sound even remotely good.


----------



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

Why is that haha?

I mean right now they sound great, it's mainly asthetics that is motivating me to move them and I thought putting them in boxes would solve that and also make them sound better. Now I hear putting them in sealed boxes would be silly so I need a solution to their current situation.

What about ported boxes?


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

unplug em and see if you can tell a difference with them gone.


----------



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

Like see if there's a difference in sound if I totally cut out my 6x9's?


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Not enough information in the original post. What is the vehichle, what are your other drivers, and do you have an amp on them? 6x9s are frequently used as factory speakers to add bass to a vehicle with a system that is lacking in that area. If you are upgrading a system, and you have a sub stage, I would let the 6x9s go. Give us some more details, and we will try to give you more educated answers.


----------



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got a 2000 Isuzu Trooper.
In the front doors I have 6.5" Lanzar OPTI62's
Of course in back I have the Lanzar VB369's we've been talking about.
The 62's and 369's are powered by a Clarion CZ100 at 18x4rms.
And in the back of the truck facing the rear window I have two Lanzar MAXP154D's powered by a Boss NX2800.1 amp.

Now right now I'm planning on getting an amp to power the 62's and the 369's but I haven't gotten that yet.

Hope that helps thanks slammer.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Try building a box and put the speaker face down on it and see if you like what you hear.

The additional power will be great , also !



G'Luck


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

I really don't see how you could make a decision without getting an amplifier on your door speakers first. I would do the amp, then see how it sounds. It is going to be quite different from what you are hearing now, once the door speakers have adequate power. If you don't like it then, try building a couple of boxes for the 6x9s if you want. I would likely go with 6.5 coaxials in the rear, as you are really just going to be using these for "fill" once you have an amp on them. I have run 6x9s before, but can guarantee you that you will get better SQ from a pair of 6.5s.


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

to be quite honest, with a pair of 15s back there with em, i find it unlikely youakre hearing much out of em at all...maybe some mid/high rear fill, but any low response is being negated by the much larger air pushers.


----------



## Threehz (Mar 3, 2011)

I've definitely been wondering about the 15's negating the 6x9's, however in my second row of seats the 6x9's definitely make a difference.

Thanks for the info, I've really been wondering how much of a difference giving my speakers real power will make. Guess the amp is my next step.


----------

